# Canon 700D review



## mooferr199 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## goodguy (Aug 14, 2016)

So this is a Canon 700D review
Interesting

Here is a little comment, To me this is NOT a review
How about give us some details and your impression like dynamic range, low light performance, auto focus performance, build quality, ergonomics...etc
This is just a 3 minutes video of a camera with music, to me this is utterly pointless, sorry


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 18, 2016)

Basic review format.

Introduce product and if it's part of a product line explain what product it replaces.

Overview of features and how they compare to either the predecessor or another comparable product.

Impressions of features and build quality.

Overall personal opinion.

I'm sorry to tell you but your video is going to get a "butt tonne" of hate on youtube if you leave review in the title.


----------

